# Need help with cool bike



## gmamasue (Jun 13, 2020)

I have been given a AMF Roadmaster Saturn ladies  bike.  It is in pretty good shape.  The fenders look slightly rusted, and the fender headlight is missing.  should I just try to clean up the fenders with steel wool and a chrome polish or have them re-chromed?    can anyone tell me what size the fender headlight  is so that I can try to find one for sale.  Did the bike come with a basket or was that added on later.    I am super excited to get started on this project but really don't know how to start.   Any advice is appreciated


----------



## AndyA (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice looking bike with a distinctive tank, rear rack, chain guard, and chain wheel. Looks like all the fenders need is some scrubbing with chrome polish using either wadded-up aluminum foil or bronze wool. They'll probably look fine. Re-chroming would cost way more than you'd like or the bike deserves. Does the front fender have a couple of holes where a headlight was mounted? Can't see any in the picture. If there are no holes, there was no headlight. The basket is an after market accessory, so leave it on if you like it or remove it if you do not. Where to start on the project? Take it apart and clean and lubricate the bearings in the hubs, the bottom bracket, and the front fork. Also clean and lubricate the chain.
Have fun!


----------



## gmamasue (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you AndyA for your response and helpful comments.   Does anyone out there have a source for replacement accessories such as pedals, mirrors, headlight, etc that will make the bike look as "original" as possible.   

also can anyone tell me how to date this bicycle.  Again, I appreciate your help.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 14, 2020)

gmamasue said:


> Thank you AndyA for your response and helpful comments.   Does anyone out there have a source for replacement accessories such as pedals, mirrors, headlight, etc that will make the bike look as "original" as possible.
> 
> also can anyone tell me how to date this bicycle.  Again, I appreciate your help.




Serial number is on the left dropout, behind the axle nut (rear of bike).

As for parts, you can get a chain for it at your local bicycle shop or Academy sports 112 link chain, you will need a chain breaker to adjust it.  You would be best off, cleaning and regreasing all of the bearings, headset, crank, wheels.   The pedals look to be in very good shape, and are original.  A mirror was an aftermarket accessory (you can find period correct on ebay or maybe here, as well as a headlight for it.). Tires and tubes at your  local bike shop the tires should be 26" x 1.75".    Wash it, wax it and ride it.

As it is an AMF frame, and it is using a quilled seatpost, most likely 1961 to 1963.

here are the AMF serial letter codes. The letter will be the beginning of the serial number.



A = 1959          J = 1967
B = 1960          K = 1968
C = 1961           L = 1969
D = 1962          M = 1970
E = 1963          P = 1971
F = 1964          R = 1972
G = 1965          S = 1973
H = 1966          T = 1974


----------



## gmamasue (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you piercer_99,  for the info.   I will post some pics of the progress as soon as I start working on it.


----------

